# 2006 24" 9hp traction problem



## danmp (Nov 23, 2016)

I replaced the 2 straps, but in first speed it wont move if there is snow. If I put it in higher speed it will eventually get traction. Is it possible that the traction disc is dry and it get traction only when it became hot ?

Also it not throwing the snow very far 5-10 feets depending of the type of snow . Maybe it normal since that's a small snowblower ?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

danmp said:


> I replaced the 2 straps, but in first speed it wont move if there is snow. If I put it in higher speed it will eventually get traction. Is it possible that the traction disc is dry and it get traction only when it became hot ?
> 
> Also it not throwing the snow very far 5-10 feets depending of the type of snow . Maybe it normal since that's a small snowblower ?


 sounds like the shifter rail needs a looksee at. 2nd question is that the right size belt??????????????


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

are they fractional hp belts?????????? and where did you percure these belts??????????????


----------



## danmp (Nov 23, 2016)

Yes the belt are the right size. 

It was the snowblower of my father, and he didn't use it since 2010 and the snow blower was sitting outside without cover since 2006.

From what I remember it has been doing this since 2-3 year after the purchase. So I don't believe the new strap is in cause.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm not sure what you're calling 'straps' but a 9 hp blower should do a lot better than 5-10' distance. If this is an older machine, it's very possible the friction disc (which I assume this one has) or the belts are old and hard. Also check the friction wheel to insure it's clean and dry plus do the suggest checking of adjustments on the linkage.


----------

